# Old made in USA US AMPS , how do you think they rate today?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am a long time fan of them. lost track of how many times I have had then sold then had then sold the same series US AMPS. 

before the sell out to RE that is. 

The specs were always the best in the business but how did they compare in the SQ world ? 

how do they compare now? what out today is comparable in quality? 

everyone seems to want a tiny little amp that runs off next to zero power...but I just dont think they sound as clean


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

had em. loved em. (before I ever lived in FL) Milo and the crew in Gainesville put out an awesome, no nonsense, no frills POWER AMP. For their price they were it for me. Only Zapco (not even close to the same price tag) and my Diamond D7s edged out US AMPS to my ears and both were more $$ than US AMPS.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Milo was never in Florida from what I understand.

I was sponsored by them for a year...Jack and Dirk were good people.

I liked the amps, they were a little expensive retail wise though. But being "old school collectors items" on eBay, the prices are pretty high IMO.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ok well I am going to be trying out one of their VLX Digital class DE amps full range. I was told these were expensive and were the top of the line right after the RE buyout. I never see these but I got me a new one thats been on ebay for a month. guess they got tired of listing it and I got lucky with my offer.


as for high prices, I think they are very reasonable compared to the rest of the things out there. quite a lot of junk.

there is a USA-150x on their now, same as a 600x, for $125 plus shipping. seller is so so though. If it was being sold by TIS it would be $200+


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

Used to have a VLX-200 on 4 Orion XTR 12's back in the day. Loved it!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i loved them, mostly heard them used in spl cars or show cars but a few were set up for good sq and well..they held there own extremely nicely. I like big amps, something tactilly interesting and eye catching, all this tiny hidden stuff gets a bit boring after awhile.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JAX said:


> ok well I am going to be trying out one of their VLX Digital class DE amps full range. I was told these were expensive and were the top of the line right after the RE buyout. I never see these but I got me a new one thats been on ebay for a month. guess they got tired of listing it and I got lucky with my offer.
> 
> 
> as for high prices, I think they are very reasonable compared to the rest of the things out there. quite a lot of junk.
> ...


More like $399 with the tagline of "old school, for extreme SQ, they don't make them like this any more, etc..."

He'll probably buy the one for $125 plus shipping and do just that.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

Jax you know I like them. I've bought 3 from you. I still want to try that 600x for my sub amp. The 400x has more power than the JL Audio 500/1 I'm running now. I'm afraid the 600 will overload my stock alt in the Dodge I'm driving now. I'll try the 600 in my F250 when I get it running. I put a 200 amp alt on it


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I have an old school US Amps polished USA-150. works and sounds great. 2 40 amp chassis fuses. two each 8 gauge( capable) power/grounds. 
Had a matched set but the wife dropped one and thought she broke something so she threw it away. then told me a week later. 

Tim


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow. I'd keep the amp and get a different wife for that one.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a closet full of old US-Built RF Power series amps... 2 650s, 1 300, someone please make me an offer! They don't compare to what's available currently, but if you're into nostalgia, I can hook you up!


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

XSIV SPL said:


> I have a closet full of old US-Built RF Power series amps... 2 650s, 1 300, someone please make me an offer! They don't compare to what's available currently, but if you're into nostalgia, I can hook you up!



REALLY "They don't compare to what's available currently" i beg to differ 
i have been running a power bd1000a1 forever since it was new.i always wanted POWERCLASS PPI'S i had a few and finally used them but i just sold them off a PPI PC2150 ,PC2600.2 also my PC2400.2 2 of those were 600 watts rms at 4ohm's i replaced the2150/28600.2 with a power BD1001 that RF put's the ppi's to shame running it at 4ohms so the 1001 is somewhere around 500 watts rms.
so i went ahead and got a power 551s and a power 451s to round it out.
i am a old school made in the usa lover.
i always wanted to try the us amp's bass mechanik amp.GOOD STUFF!!!!


----------



## Ur mom's box (Jun 11, 2021)

I have 3 ultimate attitude amps n cant find any info but have been told they were made by US Amps anyone know anything about them? Model numbers US450 , US2125 and US2225


----------

